# Introducing Your 2003-04 Royal Court Dancers!!!



## Peja Vu

*Rebecca* 









*Camille*









*Jamie* 









*Jennifer*









*Kristin* 









*Krystal* 









*Lynsay* 









*Sara* 









*Sasha* 









*Shab* 









*Stephanie* 









*Tana*


----------



## Peja Vu

http://www.nba.com/kings/dance/Royal_Court_Dancers.html


----------



## Petey

Wow, exciting news.

-Petey


----------



## kb8gw32003

Did hedo start this....yep...doesn't surprise me! lol


----------



## Dakota

Sasha is the only hot one to my eye. The rest just look like wannabe hooker's who put too much makeup on.


----------



## Pistolballer

> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> Sasha is the only hot one to my eye. The rest just look like wannabe hooker's who put too much makeup on.


im inclined to agree


----------



## GNG

*Stephanie* 









Stephanie looks just a little _too_ happy to be there...


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo</b>!
> 
> 
> *Jennifer*


She is the one from the LeBron commercial


----------



## Dakota

I just went to the Laker website, because I heard it was stupid and all, but I saw the Lakers girl's and may I saw that they are significantly hotter than the Sac-Town girls. Just thought I would let all you Sac fans know! haha


----------



## Peja Vu

And the sad thing is, is that this is probably the best looking squad they have had in a while:sigh:


----------



## GNG

*Re: Re: Introducing Your 2003-04 Royal Court Dancers!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Hedo</b>!
> 
> 
> She is the one from the LeBron commercial


If that's the truth, then she's a bow-wow.


----------



## kb8gw32003

We have some not soo good chearleaders.


----------

